# Clippers



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

I have read some threads about clippers but have some more questions before I hit the "buy" button. I have taken my dogs to a groomer but have been very unhappy with the few I have tried so far and want to be able to groom at home if I desire. I am taking a one day grooming class next week but have to bring all the supplies with me. I want to make sure I have everything I need and buy the right items. They sell Andis there but it seems Wahl is preferred on this site (people who have poodles). 

I have two standard poodles- one full grown and one a puppy. I want to buy quality items that will last and be appropriate for both of them when possible. Money is not a concern for the clippers so I would prefer to buy quality. 

A lot of people seem to prefer the brand Wahl, although it seems the models differ. Some like Bravuro and others Arco. As I am doing my research I see many suggest Chomado and KM10. I think the last two may be newer models so its possible some may not have had a chance to try them out- but I am really not sure. I am curious if anyone can comment between all or any of those 4 of Wahl clippers and if they have experience with them and the pros and cons of each one. 

Is it better to have a corded model or a cordless? 
Do I need one model or two for different functions? 
Is the strokes per minute better to be higher or any reason for it to be lower?

Advise and help with the clipper question would be much appreciated!

Also, is there a good list somewhere stating everything I need:
clippers
scissors
etc. etc.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Great questions! I am only able to answer some because I am not a groomer. I have a cordless and a corded and I never use the cordless because it was weaker. I don't know if it is because I have a less expensive model. I did not pay over $100. I found the thinning shears to a must for natural lines, especially around the face. I found rounded tip scissors to be very useful for safety. As for brushes, I'm a fan of the slicker brush.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I have the wahl bravura and wahl pro mini (both can be used cordless or with the cord), I love them both. I like using a cordless clipper much better and have never had a problem with them not having enough power, Abbey is 2 and Dolly 6 months. I also have an andis corded clipper (which I bought first) that I rarely use, it has become my backup or the one I leave at the lake in summer months. I think you will enjoy doing your own grooming and how great they offer a one day class where you are. I've only been grooming for 1 1/2 years and just on my own dogs, but I find I'm starting to get better and faster at it. There are people on the forum that are groomers, and I'm sure they will offer help. Other than the clippers I mainly use a good pin brush, metal comb, also a straight and curved pair of scissors. Let us know how the course goes.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Caddy said:


> I have the wahl bravura and wahl pro mini (both can be used cordless or with the cord), I love them both. I like using a cordless clipper much better and have never had a problem with them not having enough power, Abbey is 2 and Dolly 6 months. I also have an andis corded clipper (which I bought first) that I rarely use, it has become my backup or the one I leave at the lake in summer months. I think you will enjoy doing your own grooming and how great they offer a one day class where you are. I've only been grooming for 1 1/2 years and just on my own dogs, but I find I'm starting to get better and faster at it. There are people on the forum that are groomers, and I'm sure they will offer help. Other than the clippers I mainly use a good pin brush, metal comb, also a straight and curved pair of scissors. Let us know how the course goes.


I Second everything said. I have used Andis but found it was lacking and not even close to wahl clippers. I perfer cordless it definitely makes things easier especially if you have to work at a weird angle to clip a certain spot and clipping feet and faces are definitely easier not having to worry about the cord getting in the way. If you get cordless the key is to get one that has a Lithium battery. The wahl bravura clippers are my favorite.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it better to have a corded model or a cordless?

That depends on what you're doing with them, really. If I had two standards and could only afford one clipper it would hands down be a corded clipper. They are more powerful and have more options for use. The cordless variety is better for face, feet, tail and sanitary trimming because they are more maneuverable because technically they are trimmers not clippers, but you can still do everything needed with a corded clipper. The corded ones go through coat easier, can have their blades switched out as needed to whatever size desired, and can take guard combs as well. The cordless have an adjustable 5-in-1 blade but the longest size it adjusts to is a size 9- very short! They do take guard combs, but the finish won't be as nice as with a powerful corded clipper. At work I use a cordless for face, feet, sanitary and tails only. All other clipper work is done with my corded. It's faster to get the desired result. As far as strokes per minute goes, high is good... But high torque is actually better than high stroke.

I use a Wahl Motion for my cordless, which is one step up from the Wahl Bravura in the lineup. I bought it because I wanted the scissor grip it comes with and it is slightly more ergonomic. Not necessarily a must have unless you are going to be working on a dog likely to try to kick clippers out of your hand like I have to deal with from time to time. I recommend the Bravura if you have the money, the Figura or Arco if money is a little tighter.

For corded I use and Andis 5-Speed and couldn't be happier with it. Very light, pretty quiet. I've heard good things about the Wahl KM's. I would reccomend one of those two, a lot of other models are heavier or noisier.

My "money is no object" standard poodle beginner grooming list:
Clippers
-- Buttercut blades in chosen sizes, at the very least a #30 and a #4. The #30 is for under guard blades and the #4 is for short bodies (if you use it in reverse it is the same length as a #7 blade).
-- Oster metal guard comb set. I like this version over the Wahl because it's the same quality but you get more sizes!
Trimmers
-- 5-in-1 diamond blade. Much nicer than the blade it comes with.
A scissor set... Straights, curves, and thinners. 7-8 inches long is ideal for poodles. I tend to reccomend Geib Gators for total newbies. You're not going to be good enough with them right off the bat to notice a difference between them and a super expensive pair, and as a beginner you're also likely to drop them from time to time.
A slicker. I love the Tuffer Than Tangles slicker. It's cheap but amazing. A lot of show poodle people like the Chris Christensen Big G.
A poodle comb. Nice and long. Make sure it has a side with wide teeth and a side with fine teeth.
A finishing spray for scissoring. Try Crown Royale #3 or Chris Christensen Ice On Ice.
Grooming table and grooming arm.
High velocity dryer.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

As a groomer I prefer cordless. I use the Wahl Bravura and love it. I have tried the Wahl Motion and I think I got a bad one because it broke in less than a month (the light indicators were not working properly and it stopped working all together in 3 weeks), but I know others who love it.

A groomer I work with prefers the Chromado because of the on/off switch vs the on/off button on the Bravura because she will accidentally press the button mid groom...I have never had that problem. I use my Bravura for literally every dog that walks through the salon doors, unless it is a matted shave down and requires a blade. I have the stainless steel wahl attachment combs for the cordless and my corded clipper...cant live without them. They leave a much nicer finish than the corded clipper in my opinion. I haven't found a dog I couldn't get them to go through! As long as the coat is clean and dried properly they glide through like butter.

A corded clipper is great if you like very short lengths and can buzz it off fast and efficiently with a blade vs an attachment. You can also get the stainless steel attachment combs for a corded clipper and use them over a #30 blade, but I prefer my cordless because it is lighter and easy to maneuver...Plus I am not tripping over my cord all day. My coworkers laugh when they listen to me yell at my cord for tripping me, getting stuck on a table leg, wrapped around the pedal on my table, twisting up and pulling out of the socket etc. Cord/cordless is just personal preference. 

As for a list I would suggest:

Clippers (either cordless or corded)

Wahl stainless steel attachment combs

Blades for corded clippers- #30 (for pads) and #10 (face, feet, tail) at the very least, other blades for body length if you choose

Slicker Brush (I love Chris Christensen products)

Metal comb

Nail Clippers/dremel

Quick Stop 

Ear powder if you pluck ears

Scissors

HV dryer- I love the K9 dryers

Grooming table


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Malasarus said:


> the cordless variety is better for face, feet, tail and sanitary trimming because they are more maneuverable because technically they are trimmers not clippers


I have heard a lot of people say this, but they are sold as clippers, not trimmers. I talked to a Wahl rep at a grooming show and from what I understood the Bravmini is a trimmer, and the Bravura is a clipper. The Wahl Bravura is marketed as a clipper and even used in demos and booths giving all over hair cuts. :act-up:


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I am not a groomer. 

However I do Tobys feet...(still working on doing a better job with his nails)



* Cordless Wahl Bravura and love it!!*


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I have an Arco, a Bravura and KM10 clippers. Personally I always reach for the KM10s, which have a long cord, for the poodles' bodies and I really like the Arcos with a #30 blade for feet, face and hygiene areas. A good dryer is really important because once your poodle is prepped properly, they're easier to clip with any clippers. And good shears are such a luxury; they're expensive, you have to guard them from your family so they aren't used to snip tags off clothes or open parcels, AND you have to be so careful not to cut yourself or the dog because good ones are sharp. But they are awesome tools and really help put a nice finish on your grooming job.


----------

